# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  "На фига козе баян?", или...искусство-это так

## marinastyle

И становлюсь я всё..задумчивее. Вот "иконку" для темы выбрала, сама..типа сЭрдцЭ, а похоже на :Jopa: ..,ну так ненавязчиво. :Oj: 

Этот весь бред-просто жизненный опыт, который подсказывает, 
*что чем больше высоких слов, тем больше сердце напоминает* *попу*kuku :Aga: 

то есть надо просто делать, а сокрушаться, что мне ай..вон сколько долбануло..,а я ещё не знаменита, судя по всему такой уже и не буду...:wink:,ну что тут..кесарю-кесарево, а слесарю-слесарево:frown:

ещё мимо смысла общие рассуждения о высоком и низменном..,или..даже не знаю.Есть куча направлений в самовыражении человека, которые раньше к категории искусство вообще не относились..,а теперь..,как-то и в тему. Граффити например. ну да-уличное дело,но я видела в Германии (на фото=) проходил конкурс-район им "спальный" отдали, так они его так отделали-МАМА НЕ ГОРЮЙ! :Vah:  :flower:  :Aga: 

С поэзией по-прежнему..сложности...,а про музыку лучше помолчу.

вот у кого-то из совдеповских есть стих такой..у Светлова по-моему..,но могу и наврать(просто торчит в памяти)


*Мы спорили о смысле красоты.
И он спросил с наивностью младенца:
- Я за искусство "ЛЕВОЕ", а ты?

-За "левое", НО НЕ ЛЕВЕЕ СЕРДЦА!*


и мне думается, что..актуально это вот всё :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Граффити например. ну да-уличное дело,но я видела в Германии (на фото=) проходил конкурс-район им "спальный" отдали, так они его так отделали-МАМА НЕ ГОРЮЙ


Вот нашла анимационное граффити. Такого вообще не видела.

----------


## marinastyle

Так вот тты где шляесся?:tongue:

Это я тему задвинула, думая, что сайт всё же людей творческих и они что-то думают..по этому поводу :Aga:

----------


## Микаэль

Видео про граффити видел - круто сделано.
Не могу себе представить, чтолько у него на это времени ушло.
Нарисовано мелом - СУПЕР.

А вобще в правильных руках имеет место фраза "Лицом красивым станет  :Jopa: ,пройдя сквозь фильтры фотошопа"

----------


## Alenajazz

"Тяжела и неказиста жизнь российского артиста!":biggrin:

----------


## marinastyle

и что характерно..-не поспоришь ведь! :wink: :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

*marinastyle*,
 Легко переделывается в другой слоган: про теннисиста, футболиста:smile: Универсальный слоган!:biggrin: Ты мне не забудь написать план местности! "Кто же эта девочка и где она живёт?" Я, конечно, теоретически могу и через расспросы простых горожан тебя найти (опыт такого поиска имею:biggrin:), но времени у меня в обрез... А у вас есть там что позырить в городе? Может, я со всей толпой приеду? Народ пока будет гулять, есть в кафе, а я - к тебе. :Aga:

----------


## marinastyle

У нас в кафЭ одни АЛКАШИ-это их база!..могут и обидеть (((, ну музей есть краеведческий..так его за час весь обойдёшь..,ваще ничего примечательного..,всё остальное-церкви да погосты..одно прямо в черте города....,а одно-на въезде..это ты увидишь :wink:, ну вощем они все разбегуться, как тараканы и не найти их будет..днём с огнём  :Aga:  Так,как я тебе написала-это же прямо вот практически до моего дома..его даже видно будет, просто выйдя из автобуса,надо первого встречного спросить улицу и дом..,и тебе тыкнут пальцем..,у нас и Минин на памятнике..пальцем куды-то кажет? :biggrin:

----------


## Микаэль

Алена, приезжай к нам - у нас в городе - "Музей А.Грина" есть и, главное "Мастерская-музей И.К.Айвазовского". Не пожалеешь - вот это исскуство... выходишь из галлереи вспоминаешь про "жалкий" фотошоп и чувствуешь себя как амеба!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Микаэль*,
 спасибо за приглашение! У вас были этим летом (ездили на конкурс в Керчь и нас возили на экскурсию :Aga: )

----------


## Olgica

> Такого вообще не видела.


Мдааа! Впечатлило...

----------


## С.Н.

Да уж!:smile:

----------


## Наталья 1982

Видео с граффити - супер!!! :Ok:

----------


## Shysha

Здорово, понравилось :Tender:

----------


## *Светлана*

Прикольное видео. Смотришь - глаз не оторвать.

----------


## igr312

> Прикольное видео. Смотришь - глаз не оторвать.


Согласна,завораживает! Но и жутко как-то местами (последние кадры с насекомыми изо рта,например-и череп)

----------


## photolook

а если оторваться от видео и вспомнить, о чем говорит топикстартер, то это очень созвучно тому, что я сейчас читаю (слушаю) - Пелевин Снаф. Творческих успехов!

----------


## Andes

Да да да, круто, но а где самое главное, где коммерческий потенциал?  :Yahoo:

----------

